# collet size



## oldgundog (Sep 3, 2009)

Does anyone know if the craftsman 315.175040 model router will accept a 1/2" shaft router bit.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

according to the manual----- just 1/4 in bits


----------

